# air compressors?



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

porta cable or bostitch air compressors?


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

ron0805 said:


> porta cable or bostitch air compressors?


:huh:
Is there a _particular model_ of either brand name that you are considering?


----------



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

junkcollector said:


> :huh:
> Is there a _particular model_ of either brand name that you are considering?


porta cable
6 gallon
150 max psi

Bostitch
6 gallon
150 max psi


----------



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

ron0805 said:


> porta cable
> 6 gallon
> 150 max psi
> 
> ...


im looking for a combo kit for under $300


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... There's not alota Quality difference,..
So,... Buy the 1 with the features you like...


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I presume you mean "Porter Cable." In any case, I think Bondo is right.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

I purchased a Bostitch 6 Gsllon pancake three years ago...Came with finish nailer...

Can't imagine life without it. Runs great, oil free and it has helped me in so many ways. 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

Han'D' said:


> I purchased a Bostitch 6 Gsllon pancake three years ago...Came with finish nailer...
> 
> Can't imagine life without it. Runs great, oil free and it has helped me in so many ways.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy!


i was on lowes website to read the reviews about the bostitch 6 gallon,it was'nt very good most of the people that bought it didnt like it and alot had to return it.

With the porter cable it got good reviews on the home depot website.

So i think im goin with porter cable


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

One thing I note here: Both of these units are "6 gallon/150 max psi". That tells me they _probably _are the oilless type compressors. These type units do not have an oil bath which lubricates the internal mechanisms of the compressor unit. They rely on plastic/"Teflon-type" bushings for wear control. One indication of these is the high "max P.S.I." of these type units. These units are noted for high pressure build-up, but at low C.F.M. (*C*ubic *F*eet per *M*inute) of volume. You can find special compressors which have just the opposite, higher CFM output/ less pressure build-up. These are _usually_ an oil-bath type compressor. That's why you have to determine what your needs are: Do you need a compressor to run say-one or two nail guns intermittently, which require moderate pressure and low CFM build-up? OR-do you need a compressor which will run a sander/paint gun/air grinder/etc. which require both high C.F.M. and high pressure? Just a thought here, David


----------

